# LG Dealers in Ct.



## jlettie (Jun 7, 2010)

I would care to purchase a LG LCD TV model# 42LD550. Which dealers in Connecticut offer this item. Pls do not include Best Buy. These sales people know absolutely nothing about TV's Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If you already know you want to buy that TV, what does it matter what the knowledge level of the sales person is or isn't? Go where you get the best price. LINK


----------

